
Richpic – $499 Exclusive Photo-Sharing App - elampietti
Just launched today:<p>Richpic is the first of its kind: an exclusive photo-sharing app for people with high-end lifestyles. Share your moments with a worldwide community enjoying life to the same degree of luxury and excess.<p>Only affordable to a select few, Richpic guarantees a community with shared interests and a shared taste for extravagance.<p>Link to the app on the App Store:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;richpic&#x2F;id1040590355?ls=1&amp;mt=8
======
digital_ins
But isn't rich people photo-sharing all about showing the poors how to live it
up?

A great richpic sub is Facebook with access control.

------
hackerboos
Doesn't look polished to the degree I'd expect considering your target market.

